# Last nights Padron 1964 Pyramide



## lurch (Jan 3, 2008)

This beauty treated me nicely until the last bit. Got harsh so I cut a little bit off the head and purged and it was back to normal. Paired it with a JW Red and Coke.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice cigar and nice scotch, looks like you had a nice evening!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice, I had an exclusivo today after lunch.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice cigar


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Have yet to have that size, looks tasty!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great smoke!!


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

I love the '64s.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I too love me some Padron's


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Are those anything like the 26's?


----------

